# Covington 2 Row Planter Restoration



## Whiskey Ridge (Apr 23, 2010)

Restoring an old Covington 2 Row Planter. Had been sitting in a barn for the last 20 or so years. Anyone have any ideas as to the age of this unit. Has the wooden sides on the fertilize hoppers. Everything is there and in pretty good shape. Plan on taking everything apart, sand blasting and painting. Any suggestions or ideas are welcomed.


----------



## Whiskey Ridge (Apr 23, 2010)

*Reassembly Begins*

Sandblasted, primed, painted, new hardware...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking good! Have you put it to use yet?


----------



## Whiskey Ridge (Apr 23, 2010)

Not yet, just finishing up one of the planter units. Have one more to go. Cultivator is complete.


----------



## Whiskey Ridge (Apr 23, 2010)

Reassembly cont.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Nice! How many hours have you put in it?


----------



## Whiskey Ridge (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't really kept up with the hours, but quite a few. I used to build custom motorcycles back in the 70's and have really enjoyed doing the frame up thing. I've gotten to the age where I enjoy riding my tractors as much as my bike.


----------



## Whiskey Ridge (Apr 23, 2010)

Coming together, time to start the other unit.


----------



## Whiskey Ridge (Apr 23, 2010)

Just about ready to plant.


----------

